# Who knew black dogs could be so photogenic?!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aura vom Feuergarten, 11 months old :wub: 

5/9/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

5/9/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

4/21/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

5/8/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

5/8/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

5/8/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

The second photo is unbelievable! What a gorgeous dog :wub:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She's really the total package. Carm makes the prettiest babies!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What awesome photos, I had to go back and look again, 3 more times. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful--good camera, VERY nice dog! With my not-so-expensive digital camera I have not been able to get a decent photo of Jade, who is black, unless she is in direct sunlight. Forget trying inside the house, and in the snow it's hopeless!

Susan


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos!! Beautiful dogs!!! Yes photography a dark dog is a challenge - much sunlight is the key.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice pics!She is gorgeous!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice!! And I know how hard it is to take pics of a black GSD *grumble*. I was so thrilled with Varik's 3 year b-day pics because you could finally see him!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice! Boy you guys have her in great condition too!.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great pics....dog looks fit.


SuperG


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Feminine, strong head, gorgeous structure, super muscles, and look at that bite. Literally the most perfect baby dog, 10/10.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

GatorDog said:


> Aura vom Feuergarten, 11 months old :wub:
> 
> 5/9/16 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what kind of harness you use? Been looking for something similar but its hard to get reviews on some of them.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Black dog photography certain is a learning curve. 



NYCgsd said:


> Can you tell me what kind of harness you use? Been looking for something similar but its hard to get reviews on some of them.


I believe this is the harness that we use for protection.

http://www.activedogs.com/product/678/padded-leather-harness/


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks everyone! Black dog photography certain is a learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thanks alot, I saw the same one for much more $$.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Aura is gorgeous. Love all your pictures but especially #3 she looks so sleek and happy heeling there.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful!!! She is so good looking :wub: And your photos are great  black dogs are real challenge in photography.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Love dem black dawgs!


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

She's beautiful


----------

